# Its all downhill from here



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Its that time of year again ,the first home friendly.So far so good but will it all end in tears :?:


----------



## taylormade-tt (May 14, 2007)

wallsendmag said:


> Its that time of year again ,the first home friendly.So far so good but will it all end in tears :?:


Yes :lol:


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

You know how the season will unfold mate you could have saved a few £ on that season ticket :wink: :lol:


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

YELLOW_TT said:


> You know how the season will unfold mate you could have saved a few £ on that season ticket :wink: :lol:


I'm already signed up and paid up for the next three seasons


----------



## John C (Jul 5, 2002)

football.... sigh... When does the 6 nations start?


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

John C said:


> football.... sigh... When does the 6 nations start?


Indeed!


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

saint said:


> John C said:
> 
> 
> > football.... sigh... When does the 6 nations start?
> ...


Oh and when is the next pinta?


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Are the pair of you not coming on Sunday?


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

wallsendmag said:


> Are the pair of you not coming on Sunday?


Dunno... John will no doubt say "Sunday is hair washing day"


----------



## Big Kid (Jul 25, 2008)

Wallsendmag... Any idea whether Colccini has signed yet? Too far away to get any local gossip here and can't find owt on the web bar the fact that Deportivo are claiming its done? :roll:


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Big Kid said:


> Wallsendmag... Any idea whether Colccini has signed yet? Too far away to get any local gossip here and can't find owt on the web bar the fact that Deportivo are claiming its done? :roll:


Nowt confirmed yet, Spiderman looks like a class player put over some fanastic crosses.


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Big Kid said:


> Wallsendmag... Any idea whether Colccini has signed yet? Too far away to get any local gossip here and can't find owt on the web bar the fact that Deportivo are claiming its done? :roll:


www.nufc.com is the best bet :wink:


----------



## Big Kid (Jul 25, 2008)

Yup, have used it for years. .co.uk is garbage.

Looking forward to seeing Guiterrez. Still horribly in need of two full backs though. Oh for a new Steve Watson.


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Big Kid said:


> Yup, have used it for years. .co.uk is garbage.
> 
> Looking forward to seeing Guiterrez. Still horribly in need of two full backs though. Oh for a new Steve Watson.


Why ? Beye is really good , our best player last year and Enrique looks a lot fitter than last year.


----------



## Big Kid (Jul 25, 2008)

No cover though... Watson would have played in goal if he was going to get a game. Agree with Beye, but still little to back up any injuries and push them for places... Competition is always healthy. Squad looking too thin at the mo.


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Or maybe not [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] [smiley=mexicanwave.gif]


----------



## skiwhiz (Feb 17, 2008)

wallsendmag said:


> Or maybe not [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] [smiley=mexicanwave.gif]


what a start :lol: :lol: :lol: 
typical do well with the big clubs :!:

to al those doubters we are all


----------



## Big Kid (Jul 25, 2008)

Superb team performance!

Spidey looks a signing too.. Pace, control, works his plums off and plays with a smile on his face! Guthrie looks composed too... Even looked tidy at the back and with Coloccini only having 1 training session... Bodes well...

Cheered me up no end (after a week off and work beckoning tomorrow). Bit of early season optimism :lol:


----------



## Wondermikie (Apr 14, 2006)

Hmmm they did very well, not sure that United were firing on all cylinders either though. Better than anyone could have hoped for though, I suppose


----------



## Big Kid (Jul 25, 2008)

You're right that Man Utd weren't at full strength but you can only play the team put in front of you. A point at Old Trafford won't be matched by too many others this year I'm sure  Just good to see them playing like a team.


----------



## Wondermikie (Apr 14, 2006)

Big Kid said:


> A point at Old Trafford won't be matched by too many others this year I'm sure


Correct. United only dropped 5 points at home last season, 0-0 Reading and 1-2 Man City.

Best time to play them too, slow starters.


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

I'll take away points whenever and where ever


----------



## skiwhiz (Feb 17, 2008)

wonder if keegan had a drink with fergy after abd used that famous phrase that he really loved it getting one over on fergy
:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Did you see the manure fans with the T-Shirts behind the dug out? Would have loved to have seen their faces when Oba scored. :lol: :lol:


----------



## skiwhiz (Feb 17, 2008)

wallsendmag said:


> Did you see the manure fans with the T-Shirts behind the dug out? Would have loved to have seen their faces when Oba scored. :lol: :lol:


don't have sky so waiting for match of the day, martins scoring with the head must have suprised the MU defence, lets hope he stays fit and hot he could be a new andy cole if he can put a full season in


----------



## Wondermikie (Apr 14, 2006)

skiwhiz said:


> ...martins scoring with the head must have suprised the MU defence...


It did, he was about 9 feet in the air when he scored it, was a cracking leap


----------



## Johnny2Bad (Nov 19, 2006)

Wondermikie said:


> skiwhiz said:
> 
> 
> > ...martins scoring with the head must have suprised the MU defence...
> ...


I'm sat in tier 2 of the Stretford and he was level with me when he jumped for it 

Fair play with the result - a good performance, the argies looked good too..

We all applauded the "One Bobby Robson" chant, he's a true gent.


----------



## Wondermikie (Apr 14, 2006)

Wallsendmag, what do you think about today's stories about Michael Owen riding out the rest of this season, then doing one on a free in the Summer? Even if you sell him in Jan, what are you going to get for him?

Wonder where he will end up next.


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Wondermikie said:


> Wallsendmag, what do you think about today's stories about Michael Owen riding out the rest of this season, then doing one on a free in the Summer? Even if you sell him in Jan, what are you going to get for him?
> 
> Wonder where he will end up next.


If he doesn't want to play for us why should we want him to? Sure he's a great player on his day but how many days has he had in the last few years?


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Go and get Henry is my advice to Kev :lol:


----------



## skiwhiz (Feb 17, 2008)

wallsendmag said:


> Wondermikie said:
> 
> 
> > Wallsendmag, what do you think about today's stories about Michael Owen riding out the rest of this season, then doing one on a free in the Summer? Even if you sell him in Jan, what are you going to get for him?
> ...


he is also meant to be club captain but how often do you see him fulfill that role ?

Shay appears more often to represent the club was at the respect launch and it was Shay who turned up all the other clubs sent the captain.
If he could stay fit and score a few more goals then someone may chase him but who better than newcastle would want him, not Man U, Chelsea Liverpool or Arsenal


----------



## Wondermikie (Apr 14, 2006)

I just think the price you paid, plus the wages etc, his cost per goal must be amazingly high.

Personally, I think the only place left for him will be one of the other also rans, maybe Blackburn, Bolton, Pompey, somewhere like that. Can't said it would be a good idea to keep him.

Wallsendmag, Henry would be a cracking buy.


----------



## skiwhiz (Feb 17, 2008)

Wondermikie said:


> I just think the price you paid, plus the wages etc, his cost per goal must be amazingly high.
> 
> thats why Mike A is after reducing his wages, will be interesting to see what happens
> 
> ...


not done so well abroad will he get the support in play to score the type of goals he did at arsenal :?:

still early days but the new players seem to be helping to strengthen the team 
will this season be another indiana jones epic  so long as we do not become the temple of doom like previous seasons


----------



## Big Kid (Jul 25, 2008)

wallsendmag said:


> Wondermikie said:
> 
> 
> > Wallsendmag, what do you think about today's stories about Michael Owen riding out the rest of this season, then doing one on a free in the Summer? Even if you sell him in Jan, what are you going to get for him?
> ...


Agree completely. Had too many passengers over the last few years. Team performances are what we need, not primadonas. A consistent team that gels well is a damn sight more important. Need players that want to wear the shirt.


----------



## Wondermikie (Apr 14, 2006)

Big Kid said:


> Agree completely. Had too many passengers over the last few years. Team performances are what we need, not primadonas. A consistent team that gels well is a damn sight more important. Need players that want to wear the shirt.


Always seemed to be less than the sum of their parts, have past Newcastle teams, maybe that will change this year. You need to get ex-Leeds legend Mark "fatso" Viduka fit and playing though.


----------



## skiwhiz (Feb 17, 2008)

Wondermikie said:


> Big Kid said:
> 
> 
> > Agree completely. Had too many passengers over the last few years. Team performances are what we need, not primadonas. A consistent team that gels well is a damn sight more important. Need players that want to wear the shirt.
> ...


It would be interesting to see what % of each season he has been unfit to play as its a BIG problem for him, or as a cynic I think he takes the money and has no loyalty, if he makes 30% of the season then he is a very expensive luxury we can do without.
We need a new andy cole and for those who can remember a new Tony Green, whilst he had a short time playing for us before injury finished his playing days one of the best I ever say at the club.


----------



## Wondermikie (Apr 14, 2006)

I think he'll be released at the end of the year if he doesn't play enough games, think his was only a 2 year contract anyway.


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

And now Milner has asked for a transfer , the rumor is hes holding the club to ransom :twisted:


----------



## Big Kid (Jul 25, 2008)

Whatever ransom he's holding us too I'd be tempted to look at it... After some of the crap we've paid fortunes to over the years, to get a genuinely talented young player with commitment to play football (just look at him against Coventry) and lose him for £10m seems shortsighted. How much would we improve the squad with a £10m unproven replacement?? :x


----------



## skiwhiz (Feb 17, 2008)

Big Kid said:


> Whatever ransom he's holding us too I'd be tempted to look at it... After some of the crap we've paid fortunes to over the years, to get a genuinely talented young player with commitment to play football (just look at him against Coventry) and lose him for £10m seems shortsighted. How much would we improve the squad with a £10m unproven replacement?? :x


totally agree but how many times have we forced players out due to weekly wages, its as if they are frightened to pay, they could do what other clubs do and pay him a signing fee


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Personally I don't think he'll leave .


----------



## Big Kid (Jul 25, 2008)

I hope not either. Think he's trying to force the clubs hand a bit too after the campaign behind keeping Stevie Taylor.

Fair play to the lad. If he's on (relative) peanuts then he needs sorting out. Just hope Wobbly Eyes doesn't use it as a 'do you know who I am' stick to beat him with and lose us a good player...


----------



## Wondermikie (Apr 14, 2006)

Big Kid said:


> Whatever ransom he's holding us too I'd be tempted to look at it... After some of the crap we've paid fortunes to over the years, to get a genuinely talented young player with commitment to play football (just look at him against Coventry) and lose him for £10m seems shortsighted. How much would we improve the squad with a £10m unproven replacement?? :x


You won't even get £10m as I believe there is a hefty sell-on clause in his contract, so Leeds get 25% of the fee.

Apparently Ken Bates is getting very excited


----------



## Big Kid (Jul 25, 2008)

25%????


----------



## Big Kid (Jul 25, 2008)

Fook. BBC reporting he's gone to Villa. [smiley=furious3.gif]


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Shows how much I know ,I have an inkling someone big is arriving on Tyneside in the next couple of days .


----------



## Big Kid (Jul 25, 2008)

Just watched Keegans interview on the BBC website and he seems fairly convinced we'll have two or three quality players in before the window closes.

Fingers crossed ey... We can but wait... :?


----------



## skiwhiz (Feb 17, 2008)

its when he used the Q word I start to worry, we will know by monday/tuesday then who he or wisey class as quality.

wonder if DW got a % as well as ken bates when milner went :twisted:


----------



## GRANNY (Jun 18, 2002)

You thought I had gone, wrong.You might have as bad a season as rovers.
Brad's gone, sparky's gone. Mi thinks its all gonna end in tears.
And a 4-1 thrashing yesterday, doesnt boad well. [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

We were there yesterday ,nice stadium ,Arsenal were very very impressive going forward ,so quick.


----------



## Daz (Jul 16, 2002)

wallsendmag said:


> Arsenal were very very impressive going forward ,so quick.


So was Mister Ashley downing his pint in one, drowning his sorrows after heavy losses on the tables apparantly :?

And why did Kev have to defend the indefensible. (in his own words....he's gone right down in my estimation.)


----------

